# [SOLVED] Windows 8 problems



## corke (Jan 23, 2008)

I am using a desktop PC; was Windows 8 64 bit; upgraded this morning to Windows 8.1.
I am using Microsoft Office 2010; my contacts, tasks and calendars are in iCloud.
Now when I am in Outlook, it will not open contacts, calendar or tasks .. It tells me: The set of folders cannot be opened. The information store could not be opened.
I tried re-installing iCloud and I get: There si a problem with this windows installer package. A DLL required for this install to complete could not be run.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 problems*

You'll have to wait for Apple to update iCloud for the new Windows 8.1.


----------



## corke (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Windows 8 problems*

Solved the problems.
For the Outlook problem, I uninstalled and reinstalled iCloud Control Panel.
For the DLL error; I fixes permissions in c:\users\username\appdata\local\temp


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 problems*

Glad you solved it!


----------

